
Anatomy Does Not Determine Gender - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/22/health/transgender-trump-biology.html
======
SCAQTony
Op-ed disguised as a science article. Ultimately gender now has two
definitions: cultural/societal and biological — I suppose you CAN have it both
ways but when treating a patient's anatomy such as breast cancer, prostrate
cancer, or when it comes to treating a heart attack the treatment will vary by
sex. Thus, there has to be a de facto gender designation when a "body" enters
a hospital.

A pitch, a basketball court or an octagon could have its own definition of
gender but is that a good idea?

[https://www.cedars-sinai.edu/About-Us/HH-Landing-
Pages/When-...](https://www.cedars-sinai.edu/About-Us/HH-Landing-Pages/When-
it-comes-to-heart-disease-women-and-men-are-not-equal.aspx)

~~~
smt88
You are confusing gender and sex, which are not the same thing.

Also, sex itself is much more complicated than people think[1]. It's not as
binary and concrete as XX/XY, and there are also people born with both sets of
reproductive organs.

1\. [https://www.newstatesman.com/future-proof/2015/02/sex-
isn-t-...](https://www.newstatesman.com/future-proof/2015/02/sex-isn-t-
chromosomes-story-century-misconceptions-about-x-y)

~~~
SCAQTony
As far as my definitions are concerned, they are correct. Nothing is concrete
or black and white. Sexuality is complex but arguing over semantics regarding
outliers does not make a fact.

~~~
smt88
It's not arguing semantics when biologists are describing _two separate
things_.

There are animals with two sexes and three genders. There are animals that can
change their sex. There are animals that can change their gender, but not
their sex.

We're talking about separate concepts, and it's not a silly, meaningless
effort to define separate terms for them.

